# Regrettably need to rehome 5 half fancy half brown rats



## anniexx2001xx` (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi there!

Unfortunately I am needing to rehome my half wild rats. I have 2 boys and 3 girls. I have had these rats for 2 years since birth. My fancy rat escaped and became pregnant. They are definately alot wilder in nature, I have not been able to handle them. I am needing to rehome them as my 8 month old son is beginning to move about more and I am a bit wary of him having his fingers bitten. If I can't rehome them I will have to have them pts which would be a real shame as they are very interesting and beautiful. If anybody knows of anywhere that may take them, any establishment, I would really appreciate it. I live in Aldershot, Hampshire. They are in 2 three storey cages which can be taken with them. 

If any further infprmation is required please contact me.

Kind Regards

Annie


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

anniexx2001xx` said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Unfortunately I am needing to rehome my half wild rats. I have 2 boys and 3 girls. I have had these rats for 2 years since birth. My fancy rat escaped and became pregnant. They are definately alot wilder in nature, I have not been able to handle them. I am needing to rehome them as my 8 month old son is beginning to move about more and I am a bit wary of him having his fingers bitten. If I can't rehome them I will have to have them pts which would be a real shame as they are very interesting and beautiful. If anybody knows of anywhere that may take them, any establishment, I would really appreciate it. I live in Aldershot, Hampshire. They are in 2 three storey cages which can be taken with them.
> 
> ...


I have had several halfies (take in rescues, and sadly sometimes the rats end up half-wilds) and then I became the person to call if you ended up with halfies. They can be very difficult and I only have 2 that I had from birth and socialized them like crazy. These boys were neutered and are still rats I have to be careful with but are handleable by me. 

The wilder halfies are generally pretty unhappy in cages and always try to escape (got a group of 7 girls that are totally breaking my heart right now). Your best bet may be to humanely have them pts. Poor old loves.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

I know I might get a whole lot of trouble for this, but if they're half wild, why not make them fully wild? I'm not advocating or endorsing setting pets loose at all (seriously), but if they're hardly pets and half wild.. They could probably manage, no?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> I know I might get a whole lot of trouble for this, but if they're half wild, why not make them fully wild? I'm not advocating or endorsing setting pets loose at all (seriously), but if they're hardly pets and half wild.. They could probably manage, no?


Most likely not. They have watered down instincts which makes them very unlike domestic but nowhere a true wild rat. I have seen and dealt with both. A wild rat's lifespan is maybe a year and they have been born to it, their mother taught them all the tricks on how to survive. A half-wild being released would be a death sentence, especially if they are unhandleable due to fear rather than aggression.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I'd take these guys if I lived in the UK, hope you find homes for them.


----------

